# Power, Rep Range, Shock Tips



## gopro (Dec 9, 2002)

B/c there are so many people on this board that have shown interest in my P, RR, S program, I thought I'd give everyone a few tips to help you receive more benfits from the routine...

-With power week we are trying to lift heavy weights to stimulate high threshold muscle fibers. This is best done using compound exercises like bench presses, bent rows, squats, deadlifts, etc. Don't use isolation exercises this week.

-With power week try to lift explosively. Control the negative portion of each rep and then EXPLODE the weight to the top. It won't actually move very fast, but try as hard as you can!

-On power week you should rest a little longer between sets. We want as much ATP/CP recovery as possible between sets and that can take as long as 4-5 minutes. So, in between sets, take a seat and relax...just prepare your mind for the next set!

-Of all the weeks it is the power week in which you can add an extra set here of there if you feel you need it. Multiple sets of low reps are very good for mass gains.

More tips to come!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 9, 2002)

Tanks a bunch GP


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 9, 2002)

AWESOME!! Thanks!! That helps plenty, now I can't wait for power week to come around again. Do ya think you could hurry with the rep week tips, I'm on that now..hehehe


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> AWESOME!! Thanks!! That helps plenty, now I can't wait for power week to come around again. Do ya think you could hurry with the rep week tips, I'm on that now..hehehe



I'll get to rep week tips by tuesday!


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'll get to rep week tips by tuesday!



...morning??.....hehehe  I just don't want to be doing them wrong....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks GP!  Power week is next.  On shock, and what a shock it is!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 10, 2002)

sweet, thanks for the info.


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> ...morning??.....hehehe  I just don't want to be doing them wrong....



Got here as fast as I could for rep range week tips!

-Make sure to really stick to the different rep ranges, it is important! 6-8, 8-10, 10-12, 12-15 are all important! The different time under tension that each rep range provide will stimulate different muscle fibers. The more fibers you stimulate, the more potential growth!

-Don't be afraid to bump up the ranges from time to time. For example, on leg day I may go with 10-12, 12-15, and 15-25 (or more). This will provide an ocassional shock to your muslces that is over and above what they're used to.

-Change the rep cadence a bit from exercise to exercise to provide an even more unique stimulus. For example...

Chest:
-bench press...3 x 6-8 (3 second negative, pause, explosive positive)
-incline dumbell press...3 x 8-10 (rythmic reps...1 second negative, no pause, 1 second positive, no pause)
-flat flye...2 x 10-12 ("focused reps"...2 second negative, hold stretch for 2 seconds, 2 second positive, squeeze pecs for 2 seconds, repeat)

These different ways of doing your reps will cause growth simply b/c the stimulus is constantly changing and the muscles must try to adapt to deal with the different forms of stress!

-Rest between sets should be slightly less than power week. Say 2-3 minutes.

More tips to come!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks again GP!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks GP!

I wish I had this Rep Range info yesterday! But it will help for the rest of the week!


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 10, 2002)

THANKS GP!!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 10, 2002)

Thank you sir!!!


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that has replied! I'm glad you find this stuff helpful. I will be adding some shock week tips tomorrow!

Power, Rep Range, Shock = GROWTH!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> B/c there are so many people on this board that have shown interest in my P, RR, S program, I thought I'd give everyone a few tips to help you receive more benfits from the routine...
> 
> -With power week we are trying to lift heavy weights to stimulate high threshold muscle fibers. This is best done using compound exercises like bench presses, bent rows, squats, deadlifts, etc. Don't use isolation exercises this week.
> ...



*************************
Oh great now you tell me you can add sets to the POWER sessions.  I was craving more last chest day.  Dag gum it!!!  oh just wait till next P day!!  I'm adding 3 extra sets to make up for the ones YOU cheated me out of last week.  
hahahahaha

Fire


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Power, Rep Range, Shock Tips*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> *************************
> Oh great now you tell me you can add sets to the POWER sessions.  I was craving more last chest day.  Dag gum it!!!  oh just wait till next P day!!  I'm adding 3 extra sets to make up for the ones YOU cheated me out of last week.
> hahahahaha
> ...



Becareful what you wish for!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 10, 2002)

Lean my man, I'm a glutten for punishment.  Pain and I are friends.. very good friends.  I'm used to doing a minumim of 4 working sets for each excercise for large muscle groups.  It would not be odd for one of my workout to start off with:
Flat benches  1 x 20 x 135
                   1 x 12 x 225
                   1 x 10 x 255
                   1 x 08 x 275
                   1 x 06 x 315
                   1 x 04 x 335
                   1 x 01-02 x 365
 Incline DB Bnch  4 x 4-8x progressive weight  (no warmups)

Dips or
decline Barbell or DB Bench  4 x same as above

Incline flies   3 x 10-12 x 45 to 60
Flat flies       2 x 10 x 50 and 60

(the above is an old workout of mine) soo with all said, there isn't much GP can change to make things harder.  He is helping me train smarter.  The above is more then required expecially for a natural trainer like myself.


----------



## Josh (Dec 10, 2002)

Gopro, thanks for the tips!

One question, are we to do every sets on all the exercises in all cycles to failure?  In other words, should we choose the weights heavy enough for us to reach failure at every last reps?

- Josh


----------



## firestorm (Dec 11, 2002)

yes you want to be in the rep ranges specified.  6 your low and 8 your high.  If you get 10,, it's too light.  if you get 4 it's too heavy.    
Take for example your doing flat benches.  your 1st set you get 8 reps with 185 and you really had to push to get that 8th.  I'd now say,, on your second set to stay with that weight if your only taking breaks  1 to 1 1/2 mins long.  Your second set with that weight you may only get 7  on last set you may barely get 6.   This is an Ideal scenero.

If your only under those numbers by 1 rep  then don't change it.  by the time you get back to that workout (3 weeks later), you'll probably get those reps.

If your Over 2 or more,, say your getting 10 reps 9 then 8,, Raise the weight next set.


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Power, Rep Range, Shock Tips*



> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> *************************
> Oh great now you tell me you can add sets to the POWER sessions.  I was craving more last chest day.  Dag gum it!!!  oh just wait till next P day!!  I'm adding 3 extra sets to make up for the ones YOU cheated me out of last week.
> hahahahaha
> ...



I said a couple of sets...don't go nuts. Don't ever let overtraining rear its ugly head my friend. I NEVER EVER do more than 9 working sets for large bodyparts...most of the time I do only 7!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey thanks again GP, you are always helping me to step it up another notch


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Josh *_
> Gopro, thanks for the tips!
> 
> One question, are we to do every sets on all the exercises in all cycles to failure?  In other words, should we choose the weights heavy enough for us to reach failure at every last reps?
> ...



Fire gave you a great explanation on this question. I simply just want to add that ALL "WORKING" sets should be taken to failure within the specified rep range. Warmup sets do not count. For example...

Bench Press: power week
-warmup...135 x 6
-warmup...185 x 4
-working set...225 to failure (4-6 reps)
-working set...215 to failure (4-6 reps)
-working set...205 to failure (4- reps)


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Bench Press: power week
> -warmup...135 x 6
> -warmup...185 x 4
> ...



How come the weight is going down? I thought on power week you'd want to increase the weight for each set, just making sure to stay within the rep ranges...??


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> How come the weight is going down?



Probably because he's going to failure at 4-6 reps and on the next set he wouldn't be able to hit 4-6 reps with the same weight, thus he drops the weight to achieve failure at the given reps.


----------



## KarlW (Dec 11, 2002)

yup sounds right to me......
While muscles are fresh (after appropriate warmup of course) they can do their most work. Fire's explanation is great, staying in the rep range (4-6) or (6-8) or whatever really gets you thinking every time you workout. You are lifting a certain amount of weight at each set to achieve the desired purpose.


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2002)

Okay, thanks for all the explanations.  Really helpful.

- Josh


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> How come the weight is going down? I thought on power week you'd want to increase the weight for each set, just making sure to stay within the rep ranges...??



Hey Max...I threw out upward pyramiding years ago in favor of reverse pyramiding. I believe that pyramiding up is a waste of precious energy and that better results can be had going the other way. As long as you are properly warmup up, why not start your first work set with your highest weight when your ATP/CP is at its pinnacle! Here is the way two pyramids may look for the typical lifter...

PYRAMID UP: bench press

-135 x 10 (warmup)
-185 x 8 (warmup)
-set 1...225 x 6
-set 2...240 x 4
-set 3...255 x 1-2

*above sets to failure

PYRAMID DOWN: bench press

-135 x 6 (warmup)
-185 x 4 (warmup)
-225 x 2 (warmup)
-set 1...265 x 1-2
-set 2...250 x 4
-set 3...235 x 5-6

The second pyramid scheme will allow for greater loads and more strength/growth!


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2002)

Ok my friends...time for some SHOCK WEEK TIPS!!!!

-Do not overdo it this week. You may be tempted to do more than 1-2 supersets and more than 1-2 dropsets, but don't! In fact, if you can, you aren't training hard enough!

-Most of the time, utilize pre-exhaust supersets. This means an isolation exercise followed by a compound exercise for the same bodypart (flat flyes followed by bench press as an example). This is a VERY effective way to train for hypertrophy! Ocassionally you can be utterly insane, and do double compound supersets like squats followed by leg press...or, "post activation" supersets like close grip bench press followed by tricep pushdown...this is the opposite of pre-exhaust. (I HAVE FOUND THE BEST RESULTS OCCUR WITH PRE-EXHAUST, HOWEVER, AND ONLY OCASSIONALLY STRAY FROM THEM).

-On the drop sets, do not do more than 2 weight decreases. In most cases, 1 drop is just fine. Make sure to use an exercise that is easy for you to drop the weight and immediately start repping again. The purpose of drop sets is to allow almost ZERO rest once the weight is lowered.

-On the isolation exercise portion of the PE superset, try to move the weight slowly and under control, exaggerating the stretch and squeeze. When you switch to the compound movement change gears and move more explosively...THIS DOES NOT MEAN CHEAT OR LOSE CONTROL. Form should be tight and strict at all times.

-Rest as long as needed between supersets. Catch your breath. Do not go into a superset with a cardiovascular deficit.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

You da man!    A little late though, this past week was shock!     Thanks GP!


----------



## Max. Q (Dec 12, 2002)

GP; I'll try pyramiding down on my next "power" cycle and thanks for the "shock" week tips.


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> You da man!    A little late though, this past week was shock!     Thanks GP!



Sorry my friend! Moving as fast as I can!


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> GP; I'll try pyramiding down on my next "power" cycle and thanks for the "shock" week tips.



Keep me posted


----------



## Vale Tudo (Dec 13, 2002)

yeah i think I am going to start pyramiding Down fopr a little while now also


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> yeah i think I am going to start pyramiding Down fopr a little while now also


----------



## KarlW (Dec 13, 2002)

GoPro, do you pyramid down on all exercises, like say squats ? I guess the balance of proper warmup to not wasting too much energy is pretty tight.


----------



## gopro (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> GoPro, do you pyramid down on all exercises, like say squats ? I guess the balance of proper warmup to not wasting too much energy is pretty tight.



Yes, I do. For the "big" exercises like squats, deadlifts, leg presses, etc, where alot of weight is involved, I will do more warmups as a buildup to my top end weight. However, my warmups usually consist of 2-4 reps per set. People waste too much energy on high set warmups.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Power, Rep Range, Shock Tips*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I said a couple of sets...don't go nuts. Don't ever let overtraining rear its ugly head my friend. I NEVER EVER do more than 9 working sets for large bodyparts...most of the time I do only 7!



OTAY OTAY, I'll do as I'm told.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, I do. For the "big" exercises like squats, deadlifts, leg presses, etc, where alot of weight is involved, I will do more warmups as a buildup to my top end weight. However, my warmups usually consist of 2-4 reps per set. People waste too much energy on high set warmups.



GP - how heavy do you go then?  Sorry, just can't see getting a good warm up w/ 2-4 reps.  And for pyramiding, I'm assuming that you go heavier each set with fewer reps?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

good post, lean. I have the same questions. 
For example, benching. I will do  aset @ 135 for 15, then 185 for 12, then move into 225 - 315 for reps in teh 5 - 8 range. 
So, usually five sets total, 2 warmup, three working.

I thought you wanted a few higher rep sets at light weight to get the blood into the muscles and warmed up to be ready to dothe heavy work?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

I've been trying to stay as close to GP's workout numbers as possible and have to grow into it.  I'm used to more warmup sets myself and have found already I can't reach my heaviest weights on these few sets but I'm still sore as hell so I'll see how it goes.   a few of my workouts are in my journal.  Normally on everything mentioned in there my poundages are normally higher on my last 2 sets.  Here I'm only doing like 2 sets maybe 3 on an excercise so I'm not getting there.  I put too much weight on right away after only one warmup and I couldn't handle it.


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2002)

For the above three posts on warmups:

OK...it is more benficial to warm up with less reps and more sets if you need it...for example...

-135 x 15
-185 x 10
-225 x 6-8
-then first workset

NOT AS BENEFICIAL AS...

-135 x 4
-185 x 4
-205 x 2
-225 x 2
-245 x 1-2
-then first workset

WHY...

Because, reps that are too high, even for warmups will produce too much lactic acid which will make you weaker on your top end sets. The body only needs to know what recruitment pattern you will be using (the exercise and its path and ROM) and also to get used to the heavier weight. You are better off warming up for 5 minutes on a bike to increase blood flow and then using multiple sets of low reps before going right to your top weight and pyramiding down.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

thanks for clearing that up, budding post whore!


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> thanks for clearing that up, budding post whore!



LOL...you're welcome!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Yea thanks GP, That helps allot!!  I have been having a hell of a time without those warmups.  My poundages have really sucked big time. Drastic drop without warmups.  Wish I had seen your post before today.   I did my 1st workout (Chest/Back) Shock and was very disapointed with the weight.  You'll see it in my journal in a little bit. I'll be updating it very shortly.


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea thanks GP, That helps allot!!  I have been having a hell of a time without those warmups.  My poundages have really sucked big time. Drastic drop without warmups.  Wish I had seen your post before today.   I did my 1st workout (Chest/Back) Shock and was very disapointed with the weight.  You'll see it in my journal in a little bit. I'll be updating it very shortly.



Sorry it wasn't clarified before. This change takes some getting used to, but I think its more psychological than anything. Once you are comfortable with this warmup protocol your poundages will end up higher than ever!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm not sure if it's about getting used to it G. I've always had that problem.  If I don't warm up properly, I just never hit the big numbers. It's really wierd.  It actually doesn't make sense.  
Example of what I "used' to do.
135 for 20
185  x 12
225 x 10
255ish x 8
275 x 8
315 x 5-6
350 x 4x5

without all those early sets I can't even get close to 315 for 5  I'd be lucky if I could get it once.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the clairification GP!  But I have another question now.  Say by example this is what you are talking about?

WU set - 135X4
WU set - 165X4
1st set - 200X4-6
2nd set - 190X4-6
3rd set - 180X4-6

You suggest pyramid down right?  I've always done just the opposite.  And I do 5 min on stationary before any lifting.  Even with the stationary bike, it's still suggested to do warm up sets right?  Boy am I confused!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Lean, pyramiding down only on Shock workouts... Last excercise on a body part you do "Drop" sets.
Do you know what a drop set is?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 16, 2002)

Yep!  OK, I guess I just had a brain fart that's all!  I though he meant for all, including power.  My bad!


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Yep!  OK, I guess I just had a brain fart that's all!  I though he meant for all, including power.  My bad!



In fact lean, I DO mean you should pyramid DOWN on ALL weeks! Strange to you huh? Well, I used to pyramid up as well, but then thought to myself...by the time I reach my top weight I am damn tired! I thought, what if I just warmed up and then jump to my top weight first!? And bam! All my lifts went up!

Old pyramid for dumbell bench press:

warmup:
-50s x 6
-80s x 6
-110s x 6

work sets:
-130s x 12
-140s x 10
-150s x 6-7

Reverse pyramid:

-50s x 4-6
-80s x 3-4
-110s x 2-3
-150s x 10
-140s x 10
-130s x 12

With my top end weight I am able to get 3-4 extra reps b/c I'm fresh! Then as you drop down, you are still working at maximum capacity! Try it and see!


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm not sure if it's about getting used to it G. I've always had that problem.  If I don't warm up properly, I just never hit the big numbers. It's really wierd.  It actually doesn't make sense.
> Example of what I "used' to do.
> 135 for 20
> ...



Hey fire...if you really need to warmup that much than do it. Not everything works for everyone. Do what you have to do to reach maximum performance. However, you should try and reverse pyramid!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm Soo confused. GOPRO DO ME A FAVOR AND LOOK OVER MY JOURNAL AND TELL ME WHAT I'M DOING WRONG.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 17, 2002)

You think you're confused???  Try being a newbie and reading this!  I think it makes sense.  Right???  

Thanks for the clairification GP!  Happy lifting!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

lol Lean.  All I can say for sure is that I'm sore as hell. so all is good


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 17, 2002)

What did you do today?  And how did you perform your reps?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 18, 2002)

I ended up doing Arms.  My lower back was way to sore to handle legs today.  I wish I didnt have so many problems with this back of mine but it's something I have to live with.  Tomorrow I will be hitting legs.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 18, 2002)

Same here but not for the same reasons.  There are certain exercises that I'm limited to do at home, so leg day is easier to do at home than arms and shoulders.  Except I now realize that I don't have enough w8 to do squatts at home!   

What did you do to your back?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 29, 2002)

I finally got Back in the day after arms.  I don't have a copy of that workout with me. I'll have to update here tomorrow night with workouts since i've been off work.  (11 days but not that many workouts due to Christmas etc).


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

was'sup, fire?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok i have always kinda reverse pyramid heaviest weight first but i find its like this for me...
Eg today i did heavy db presses
103 x 6
103 x 6 (with assistance of tp)
103 x 5 (with assistance of tp)
Would that be ok, or should i drop the weight so i do all the work myself??


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Ok i have always kinda reverse pyramid heaviest weight first but i find its like this for me...
> Eg today i did heavy db presses
> 103 x 6
> ...



Well, the goal is to reach the desired rep range ON YOUR OWN. However, if the rep range is 4-6 (power week), and you manage 4 on your own, there is nothing wrong with getting help for another rep or two.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, the goal is to reach the desired rep range ON YOUR OWN. However, if the rep range is 4-6 (power week), and you manage 4 on your own, there is nothing wrong with getting help for another rep or two.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 30, 2002)

Yea,, what GP just said.


----------



## gopro (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yea,, what GP just said.



Isn't it always...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2002)

yea ya smart azz....(I hate when your always right).


----------



## gopro (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> yea ya smart azz....(I hate when your always right).



LOL


----------

